# Will a corvette t56 work for gto?



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a drive train out of an 05 vette with a t56. The t56 in my 04 gto is toast. Need to know if they will interchange? they look very similar aside from the extension housing* and the bell housing*.... if they will not swap directly over, can i use the internals out of it atleast?? The vette caught on fire with 10k miles on it so theres no wear, worth a try...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't the Vette T56 (RPO MM6/MZ6) a transaxle and as such totally different from the GTO trans (RPO M12)?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Isn't the Vette T56 (RPO MM6/MZ6) a transaxle and as such totally different from the GTO trans (RPO M12)?


Didn't we just cover this with the individual that thought he had a different tranny than every other GTO ?? lol


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Isn't the Vette T56 (RPO MM6/MZ6) a transaxle and as such totally different from the GTO trans (RPO M12)?


But I believe your right HP 11


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What's odd is that the individual hasn't been here since he 'schooled' me in that thread. Either he got pissed off and left or he was just trolling.........


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

You could use the Corvette T56 as a starting point. However it isn't a drop in.

You'd need a few things to make it work in a GTO, the first is you'd need a GTO bell housing, second you'd need to "change" the shift point on the box. The T56 bodies are the same and the internals are the same for the M12 gear set for example, however you can control how it shifts from various positions on the box. Lastly you'd need the shifter assemply and "rear" end of a GTO T56 as this is differet. I'll link to pictures for an example:









Corvette MM6 TR6060, the M12 has different internals but the body is nearly identical. If this was a T56 not a TR6060 Picture the "front half" of the body would in fact be the same piece of cast metal.










M12 (this isn't even the GTO one as the GTO has a slightly different shifter assembly out back, but you get the idea).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

KennedyKustoms said:


> I have a drive train out of an 05 vette with a t56. The t56 in my 04 gto is toast. Need to know if they will interchange? they look very similar aside from the extension housing* and the bell housing*.... if they will not swap directly over, can i use the internals out of it atleast?? The vette caught on fire with 10k miles on it so theres no wear, worth a try...


NO. You may can use the gear set from the Vette tranny. The Vette has a remote mounted shifter, coolant previsons and a trans-axle setup. The casing is different because of it. There is no prevision for a slave and the shifter rod sticks out the front half.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not even sure you could use the gear set from the Vette tranny in the GTO tranny looking at the diagrams. Why not sell the Vette trans and buy a GTO trans? Seems to me that would be easier.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The amount of money it will take to swap parts you may as well rebuild the GTO's T56. The last time we took apart my T56 you had to have special tools, to remove gears and whatever.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

So you cant take the tail housing off the GTO tranny and put it on the corvette tranny and switch over all the parts need from the GTO tranny to the corvette tranny to convert it to a GTO tranny, it apprears that the GTO tail housing will bolt up to the Corvette tranny----Danfigg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Read post #7


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

hey guys, just figured i would post what i came up with a while back. a few of you were right. I took my old one apart and it was toast to say the least but i swapped the gears and internals and it has been working great for 4 months now with over 600hp to it. a few small things i had to deal with but nothing hard at all. this as an easy swap and saved me big bucks for whoever is considering it


----------

